# Testosterone levels after sex



## Sauron (Apr 30, 2003)

I don't know if this is the right forum or not, but...

does anyone know what happens to testosterone levels after sex? 

Does it spike because there is a need to make more or if you abstain does your level stay high?

I've tried to do some research but only porn sites come in. And then I lose my focus.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 30, 2003)

T levels are not affected by sex.


----------



## DaMayor (May 2, 2003)

Been married 16 years........can't help ya there, buddy.


----------



## MeanCuts (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> T levels are not affected by sex.



I'd agree because of experience and what i've read.What i read said that the sexual act is controlled by the nervous system,while test is only involved in sperm production.You got any good reads on this?


----------



## DimebagDarrell (May 5, 2003)

well, its been shown in studies that men perform worse in sports after sex, but women perform better.


----------



## MeanCuts (May 6, 2003)

What studies?


----------



## Arnold (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DimebagDarrell *_
> well, its been shown in studies that men perform worse in sports after sex, but women perform better.



You've been watching Rocky I too much! 

I know of know evidence to support anything except that having sex/ejaculation will cause the body to produce more sperm to replace the sperm that was ejaculated.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 6, 2003)

Guys, this is not a topic to be debated.  It either does or does not effect T levels.  There has to be studies on this.  

If you don't know, stop speculating.  Prince is the only one who stated something valuable here.

Someone hop on pubmed, do some research, and then speak, if it is sufficiently important to you to know.


----------



## DaMayor (May 6, 2003)

I don't believe having sex effects T-levels, However, it has been documented that a marked _deficiency_ in T-levels can effect _sex drive_ .


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

My study says that "the more I get, the more I want"....so empirically I would think there is a hormonal cascade starting  in the Pituitary.......saying more LH,  causing more Test,  making me want more more SEX!


----------



## Arnold (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> However, it has been documented that a marked _deficiency_ in T-levels can effect _sex drive_ .



No shit! 

I think we all know this, the question was "does having sex effect T levels", I say no.


----------



## DaMayor (May 6, 2003)

Oh, did I forget the "smart ass" smilie after that one? Damn it! Now DP thinks I was serious.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> No shit!
> 
> I think we all know this, the question was "does having sex effect T levels", I say no.



...and I say that it increases it, not immedi8tely, but soon after...I call NT and Mrs. NT as my first witnesses....


----------



## DaMayor (May 6, 2003)

You should do that. 
Entitled......"Hedonism and its effects on Testosterone levels in Males."


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

...and I was ready to swear them in too 

"Do you sodomy swear to tear the "hole" truth....and nutting butt the truth......etc"


----------



## DaMayor (May 6, 2003)

Booooo! Bad joke alert! Bad joke alert!


----------



## naturaltan (May 6, 2003)

sex .... testosterone  ... I know of no such things.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> sex .... testosterone  ... I know of no such things.



I must remind you that you are under oath...

Now, Mr. NT is it true, that frequent  sex w/the same or with multiple partners boosts your T-Levels through the roof, or botttom(s) as the case may be? 

...and  isn't  also true.......that just the mere act of watching, waiting, anticipating coming events can raise said T-levels?

Now in your expert opinion Mr. NT, and I ask you in front of this tribunal.....does  the sex act increase testosterone?    Mr NT, focus please, stop looking at the jurors that way.....NOW DOES IT OR DOESN'T IT?




I rest my case, you may cross examine...


----------



## naturaltan (May 6, 2003)

... ummmm, under oath ... well ... 

HELL YEAH IT DOES!


----------



## CourtQueen (May 6, 2003)

Ok, sorry to butt in on this male post but I did read about something regarding the release of something (melatonin I think) after the big O which makes males sleepy..... 

Oops, need to finish my thoughts on this then.... so, why would your body increase t-levels if it is just going to be going to sleep anyways.  Chemically doesn't make sense....


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

Test levels peak at 3-4 AM.......GH peaks in REM stage 3 and 4 sleep, hell, it all happens while you sleep 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

http://www.aruplab.com/guides/clt/tests/clt_211b.htm#1148836




> Testosterone is the primary androgen produced by the Leydig cells of the testes. In adult males, testosterone levels show a diurnal variation with the highest levels detected in the early morning and the lowest in the evening. *Levels also increase after exercise* and gradually decrease with advancing age. In women, levels are 5- 10% of that in males.



Mmmm....Sex = Exercise ?


----------



## DaMayor (May 6, 2003)

Once again, levity...and some good testosterone....shot out, er, down over a woman! 

Would the court reporter please note that DP was used original humor _thrice_ consecutively! 
*Leans forward, peering over specs* While this might be a personal record, Mr. P.......There is a three strike law around here, Mister! Bailiff, take him away!   *gavel strike*


----------



## Mudge (May 8, 2003)

Maybe not immediately, but I believe long term the answer is YES. Reason being, people who have more sex remain happier in life (could be other reasons for that as well of course), live longer, yada yada. The more you get it, the more you want it, right?


----------

